# Reflectology:Stone Washed RR Sport



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Well weekends come and weekends go, it just so happens the past weekend had me make the relatively short journey into Derbyshire for this Range Rover Sport….the owner had recently purchased this and was slightly taken a back when he viewed it under lighting in the service bay….immediately he was recommended he was pointed in the direction of me by my good friend Bruno to which I am extremely grateful….After a quick meet and greet with the owner it was down to work….Here's how it looked on arrival….*





































*in the blustering weather the wheels were tackled with Scholl Concepts Rim 7 and various Vikan Brushes….the arches and all shuts were dealt a blow by the use of Scholl Concepts Spam….Body Wash was in the form of Permanon Hecta….rinsed and dried with Mr Mammoth Drying Towel then clayed with BH Clay and Hecta as a lube….
It was then squished into the awaiting garage where a few pics of the actual state of the paintwork were taken….*























































*Yep….looks like it was washed old style….using stones….*



















*At this point it was time to try the rotary and my favourite polishes but clumps of sticky little polish balls were there from the first few seconds of machining….so out came the DA but still with Scholl Polishes….S2 Orange on a Scholl Orange Pad followed by S20 Blue again on an Orange pad….Result….*










*As you can see some deeper scratches are still there….*




























*Once this area had been sorted I moved up to the roof where although it looked in a terrible state and did give me a slight headache with limited access with the DA I had to persevere with the Festool as its slightly easier access wise….this though proved a tricky situation so out came Nanotech Super Gloss polish….which yielded the following result….*




























*Right then onto the rest of the defects….*
































































*With both sides taken care of to a certain degree they looked like this….*























































*Bonnet was nice….*




























*Same combination as before using DA and Scholl brought a level of satisfaction like this….*




























*It ended up like this….*









































































*Tailgate wasn't the best….*





































*This is evidence of previous machine work on the rear bumper….*




























*As you can see the stonewash look had well and truly taken effect on here so a little cover up of the previous polishing disaster….*



















*Then done….only thing is now the little fella looks all on his own….but still the same size….*



















*As you can imagine with the evidence presented on the bumper I had to be wary so not completely defect free….*

*Anyway I was going to settle for Raceglaze 55 all round but opted to pop some Scholl Concepts Pre-Production Vintage wax on the bonnet and for ease of use Werkstat Acrylic Jett on the roof….the rest though was RG55….Wheels treated to Zaino ZCS….steps will be polished when anew are sourced....Heres the pics….*




















































































































































































































































*Thanks for looking at another Reflectology Detail and thanks to Shane and his better half for the Bacon Butty, Sandwiches and numerous cups of coffee….*


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Lovely job, very nice indeed. Looks the proverbial nuts :thumb:


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Top job and epic reflection!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice russ


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Super reflection,stunning work.
Russ,have you had the chanse going with platinum [not permanon..] and the rock too??


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

Another top job Russ


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Russ, a superb improvement. They're very large beasts and it takes great patience to get the results you've got, so a great result all round!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Flawless! I see its not just a clever name you got.


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

Perfect !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Top work as usual Russ ;-)


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

It's shocking that vehicles like this can get in to such a state!

Great work. Shows how good a DA can be at getting rid of swirls.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

:argie:

Ive been waiting for this one. I didnt think it would be so bad under the lights. The other pics of it before looked quite nice 

I bet Shane was over the moon with it. 

Scrumptious


----------



## S33PEE (Mar 9, 2011)

Great job Russ.
I thought mine was bad,that is an incredible turnaround.
Client must be well chuffed


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Brilliant work again Russ.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great turnaround..... reflections are magic 

:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice save rusty. :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice work Russ. Looks very  in the afters. :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great turnaround. Looks stunning


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

*truly amazing work*

Looks like one of those of tv top gear presenters has owned it for a little while, amazing results.


----------



## shane159 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd just like to say a missive thanks to Russ for all his amazing work this weekend, I really was starting to think that the paint was past it but after Russ's work I really am blown away.

Again thanks so much Russ, top fella top job.:thumb:


----------



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

Top job wish you could do mine !:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

ronwash said:


> Super reflection,stunning work.
> Russ,have you had the chanse going with platinum [not permanon..] and the rock too??


No mate only had the Vintage sent over....plus some felt pads for S0....



S33PEE said:


> Great job Russ.
> I thought mine was bad,that is an incredible turnaround.
> Client must be well chuffed


Cheers Chris, How is yours....



shane159 said:


> I'd just like to say a missive thanks to Russ for all his amazing work this weekend, I really was starting to think that the paint was past it but after Russ's work I really am blown away.
> 
> Again thanks so much Russ, top fella top job.:thumb:


Pleasure was all mine Shane....

Thanks to everyone for the comments....


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

wow wow wow SO SERIOUS RDS in that RR awesome work:thumb:

what's the Vintage like to use?? easy on easy off, curing an mmmm smell is it yummy???


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

123quackers said:


> wow wow wow SO SERIOUS RDS in that RR awesome work:thumb:
> 
> what's the Vintage like to use?? easy on easy off, curing an mmmm smell is it yummy???


With it being pre production mate it was a nightmare to remove...tried it wipe on wipe off like Zymol....left for about 5 minutes and also left for around 20-30 minutes and still no change in its outcome....streaky and sticky but in all honesty it was nothing that a wipe down with iced filtered water wouldnt cure, it kinda reminds me of SV Divine....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking great, wouldn't mind having that finished beauty


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking brilliant dude!!

I love these Ranges!!


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

well done Russ looks like it was a nightmare but the results are great


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work, the finish looks superb, with great reflections!:thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Good job mate
:thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

:thumb: Love your work Russ its amazing.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## S33PEE (Mar 9, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> No mate only had the Vintage sent over....plus some felt pads for S0....
> 
> Cheers Chris, How is yours....
> 
> ...


Hi Russ,
I've texted you,can't have Shane outposing me in Chez Vegas :lol:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

S33PEE said:


> Hi Russ,
> I've texted you,can't have Shane outposing me in Chez Vegas :lol:


Now theres a challenge for you both....one has Zaino the other has RG55 on....serious battle of the RRSports....


----------



## shane159 (Dec 27, 2007)

S33PEE said:


> Hi Russ,
> I've texted you,can't have Shane outposing me in Chez Vegas :lol:


LOL battle of the beasts.:thumb:


----------



## S33PEE (Mar 9, 2011)

Did mine in the freezing cold yesterday Shane,you shamed me into giving it it's first wash for months !
Needs Russ's tender touch once the weather has warmed up a bit.


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

Top job yet again Russ!!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Top work there mate :thumb:

mike


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Fantastic job


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

greener said:


> Top job yet again Russ!!


hows the BM mate....


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> hows the BM mate....


I'm enjoying it loads Russ,just trying to save pennys so she can have some of your attention!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------

